# Pinto-bee shrimp!



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty sweet! When they do get to the US I wonder how much they will be...


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Who knows? lol. Hopefully other TB's will go down though.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Pretty sick looking. I want some!


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Ohhh I thought they were Wild caught at first but then I read the thread lol. There are so many strains of bee shrimp these days...


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

I like the name, makes sense for once. 
Looks like a pinto horse.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 14, 2007)

I love these guys! One because the are shrimp...and two because they have a great name! Love the reference to paint horses! ;-)


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm a fan, cool shrimp. But I like shadow pandas more


----------



## A.M. Aquatics (Apr 9, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> I'm a fan, cool shrimp. But I like shadow pandas more



Shadow pandas- the blue and black ones, right? Those are awesome! What would be better is if they came out with shadow pintos!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

I think they are super sweet and I want them badly.


----------



## HiepSTA (Aug 23, 2011)

wow these are amazing!!!!

i wonder if genes are super weak like KK and pandas


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep, there cool!!!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't believe they're going to be a stabilized line.. Most likely we'll see pattern style a-sss grade taiwans in both red and black. And solid red and black as well. But the pintos look nice


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Very cool find. I am guessing someone in this forum will have a few within a few months and be showing off their new purchase with lots of purdy pictures.


----------



## igor.Kanshyn (Jan 7, 2011)

*Can someone post a working link*

I was trying to reach that original page with Pinto shrimp, but link is not working.
Can someone, please, post a picture of that magic shrimp or some other link with it.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

yeah i tried to click the link too and nothing would like to see it though


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

here:


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

those are nifty but i would like an all black with white spots lol


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

There are red pintos too. 

http://shrimpsider.wordpress.com/category/caridina-shrimp/taiwan-bee/pinto-bee/


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

Red pinto zebra looks stunning but so does the blue OE red striped tiger!


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

An importer here in Toronto can get them, $800 each.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

randyl said:


> An importer here in Toronto can get them, $800 each.



Wow..still? You can get them in the US much cheaper.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

We must out-breed the foreigner from other countries. Lets try neon color shrimp that can actually glow in the dark.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine!!!! If this one is still alive next year I might be tempted to fly over there and enter it :smile:


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Very nice. How old is it pinoy?


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

ravensgate said:


> Wow..still? You can get them in the US much cheaper.


I know, and I know even cheaper places to get them, but since I am not interested in these so never really bother. Maybe I'll get some when they are TB price.


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I believe its probably around 9 months old...guess by next year it might not be around  Im trying to get it to breed as I believe its a girl, but everyone seems to be in NOT interested mode right now. Im dosing Dance in the hopes they might think Spring is in the water LOL.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

pinoyghost2 said:


> Mine!!!! If this one is still alive next year I might be tempted to fly over there and enter it :smile:


Not a pinto bee, but looks similar! My guess is this is a TiBee, and not a taiwan bee.


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes its not a Pinto bee, it is a Tibee. 

It is very similar to many of the shrimps shown from the international show. Im just using it as an excuse to go over next year for the show :icon_lol:


----------

